# Walleye by mtnman



## Captain Ahab (Nov 21, 2007)

I woudl like to welcome mtnman! He is a Walleye fishermen supreme and has lots of good advice about those toothy guys as well as other species. I also hear that he is a able to dive into solid concrete :shock: (He will explain)

He asked that I help with the Photos so here are some:












Jack - please provide the report details!


----------



## little anth (Nov 21, 2007)

wow those are nice


----------



## Bryan_VA (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice walleyes!! Makin me hungry! Where ya from mtnman?


----------



## mtnman (Nov 23, 2007)

thanks esquired for the help and thanks everyone else for the welcome. im from Tionesta Pennsylvania and love walleye fishing. there is some of your best walleye fishing on this part of Allegheny River. last year was a crazy year, we caught a ton of fish including some monster muskie and pike. we usually fish with live bait but we do all right with lures and jigs also. i fell a while back onto a cement slab from about 18ft up straight onto my back so im pretty sure i will just be still fishing for a while. im heading out here in about 30 min. to drown some bait,so ill let yins know how i did. have a great day


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 23, 2007)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 23, 2007)

nice walleyes!! But smile in them pictures, some guys (mainly me) would kill for a fish that you gotta hold with both hands.........


----------



## shamoo (Nov 23, 2007)

Now thats what I call a walleye, Congrats on the catch Mr. mtnman. How deep were you fishing? I hope all goes well with your back, couldnt quite pull off the triple lindy?


----------



## fishhog (Nov 23, 2007)

I see that you are indoors so I asume that you like the taste too. Yum,Yum
Nice eating fish. great pics

Fishhog Sr


----------



## mtnman (Nov 24, 2007)

i was fishing in about 8 ft of water using about a 6" shinner .we catch our bait out of 2 creeks around here but there names are secret. early walleye season they seem to hit the shinners best but mid to late season they seem to like a big 7-8" golden sucker the best. when they quit hitting the shinners the fun has just begone. and yes we eat the crap out of walleye. they are the best eating fish in the river but my wife can cook a winter muskie that will make you mouth water for days. we aet alot of both. they just changed the muskie limit here in Pa. from 2 a day at 30" to 1 a day at 40". (big jump) so we will probably keep and eat all the legal muskie we catch because if not the muskie will over populate the area and kill off all the other fish. im not sure why the fish commision made such a drastic change in the limit and size but i know that alot of people around here are not happy about it because it seems that there are to many muskie as it is. alot of our walleye and bass holes are being overran by muskie and pike (big ones).


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 25, 2007)

I need to head North to help with your problems


----------



## mtnman (Nov 27, 2007)

come on up esquired your not that far away. the fishing should really pick up after all the rain we just got. if i get a chance im heading out tomorrow after physical therapy. hopefully!!!!!!


----------

